# ISO good way to bake or boil garlic



## whole milk (May 3, 2008)

I love the garlic I find in the supermarket that's been either baked in the oven or boiled with soy sauce.  Does anyone have any recipes?


----------



## Calya (May 3, 2008)

I just put a head of garlice in the toaster oven and bake on 350 for about 12-15 min. The garlic is then soft inside and I use it on bread sometimes with butter. Or I fry minced garlic in a little bit of oil, then remove from heat and add soy sauce. Depends on what I want to use it for.


----------



## VeraBlue (May 3, 2008)

Take a whole bulb and cut the top off, just enough to see the tips of the cloves.  Drizzle a bit of olive oil on top and wrap the entire thing in foil.  Bake for an hour at 325.  When it's cool enough to handle, open the foil and pry the cloves apart.  Squeeze the roasted garlic from the paper and use as you like.   It will keep in the fridge for a couple of weeks.


----------

